# Any gains by running 91 octane



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

I've seen some posts on running 91 octane in stock EA888 engines. Is there any gains in performance or mileage?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Zinland said:


> I've seen some posts on running 91 octane in stock EA888 engines. Is there any gains in performance or mileage?


Not without a tune to take advantage of it.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Even though the 1.8 tsi was desgined to use 87 oct, I noticed about 1.5-2mpg gain switching from 87 to 91 octane right before I put in the Neuspeed Power Module.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Shawn99/30V said:


> Even though the 1.8 tsi was desgined to use 87 oct, I noticed about 1.5-2mpg gain switching from 87 to 91 octane right before I put in the Neuspeed Power Module.


hows the neuspeed working out for you?


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

DasCC said:


> hows the neuspeed working out for you?


*Review on Neuspeed Power Module:*
Not much difference When you are just feathering the throttle as the car would quickly upshift @ <2000 rpm. Car is noticeably stronger especially from >2500 rpm and that's when you put down >40% throttle. The engine would rev much faster and the torque is very nice. Before the install, 75 mph would be a comfortable cruising speed; now 85 mph. On rolling start, the tires can easily chirp. Engine still very smooth but slightly louder. MPG is about the same if you drive as slow as stock.

I only had it for about 4 days and I have not floored it yet. Car has 3700 miles. So far so good without any issue.:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Shawn99/30V said:


> *Review on Neuspeed Power Module:*
> Not much difference When you are just feathering the throttle as the car would quickly upshift @ <2000 rpm. Car is noticeably stronger especially from >2500 rpm and that's when you put down >40% throttle. The engine would rev much faster and the torque is very nice. Before the install, 75 mph would be a comfortable cruising speed; now 85 mph. On rolling start, the tires can easily chirp. Engine still very smooth but slightly louder. MPG is about the same if you drive as slow as stock.
> 
> I only had it for about 4 days and I have not floored it yet. Car has 3700 miles. So far so good without any issue.:thumbup:


Cool! thanks for the info. I've debated going this route, I've had APR flashes before but was thinking of going this route since they still havent release the tiptronic tune. The module isnt tied to your VIN right? re-saleable?


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

DasCC said:


> Cool! thanks for the info. I've debated going this route, I've had APR flashes before but was thinking of going this route since they still havent release the tiptronic tune. The module isnt tied to your VIN right? re-saleable?


The biggest advantage of the module is being able to remove & resale. Works great for my leased car.:thumbup: 
I will remove it before going to my 10K & 20K free service.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

APR dyno'd this car with 93 and got 189 crank hp. VW rates this motor at 170 crank hp. Take it for what it's worth. I don't know about 91 though but I imagine there are gains as well. I did not get a gas mileage bump when I went to 93 but I can definitely feel a difference.

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_18tsi_gen3_trans.html


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it possible that the 1.8 TSI engine is detuning itself on 87 octane. I think VW is being very conservative with the published HP and torque figures on this engine.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Platform!&p=86853263&viewfull=1#post86853263



[email protected] said:


> *Stock results are different (compared to what VAG advertises) because every dyno reads differently and we're using a different type, *we have to estimate crank figures (We still provide the wheel figures we measured if you don't like the crank estimates), testing conditions are rarely identical to VAG's super controlled conditions (That could mean we're on a different part of the map that makes more or less power), variances from car to car, and this trend we're seeing where VAG cars seem to have a bit more headroom to make more than what they are advertising.
> 
> *We actually went back and tried both octanes, stock. Higher octane didn't help performance at all. In some cases it can actually be a little less, especially up top.* This is because the calibration is asking for only so much ignition advance and on this platform it's really dialed back. High octane burns slower, so if it's not needed, it will reduce output. *Point being, if you're stock, run 87. You're wasting your money otherwise.*


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks DasCC

I read the thread. I'll save my money for the Tiptronic tune... this engine has so much potential.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn their website doesn't say any of that


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Speaking of gasoline...I just looked at GasBuddy and regular has gone up $.32 in California in the last 11 days. There is still a glut and these prices are outrageous.


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Any one else PO about gas prices in CA? We keep voting for these liberal politicians and their ideas.:banghead:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Zinland said:


> Any one else PO about gas prices in CA? We keep voting for these liberal politicians and their ideas.:banghead:


Seriously. Just filled up tonight, probably a 60 cent jump from two weeks ago.


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

I would like to keep this thread going on the outrageous price increases we are seeing for gas in California. How do you link or attach web articles on this forum?


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

BTW as of today $ 2.44 is the national average for reg. gas and oil is still under $50 per barrel. We need to wake up and quit bending over for this gas cabal in Ca!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Zinland said:


> BTW as of today $ 2.44 is the national average for reg. gas and oil is still under $50 per barrel. We need to wake up and quit bending over for this gas cabal in Ca!


Ya. Just paid 3.80 for 91. I know it's worse in other countries but man that hurts when you see the national average.


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Thought it was time to bump this thread. Did ya all know that reg. 87 octane, is over $4.00 a gallon in some places in California! More refinery problems they say... I say BS! There are large stock piles of oil and gas right now and there other places that make the Ca. formulation. I guess gas prices are a pet peeve of mine. The next price increase excuse will be the summer driving season.: mad:


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Zinland said:


> Thought it was time to bump this thread. Did ya all know that reg. 87 octane, is over $4.00 a gallon in some places in California! More refinery problems they say... I say BS! There are large stock piles of oil and gas right now and there other places that make the Ca. formulation. I guess gas prices are a pet peeve of mine. The next price increase excuse will be the summer driving season.: mad:


Price of a barrel barely went up in price, but gas stations are hiking up the prices by the day, because they know you will pay for it as they rolling in cash laughing at you.

Told my family a decade ago to buy a gas station or two... but noooo... they wanted to buy a Pizza Restaurant.

A buddy of mine owns 10 gas stations in 3 states, and banking $millions free and clear after taxes and all the expenses. Has 3 kids and a walk in closet full of kids toys that would fill half a Toys R'US. And i wont bother telling you about his toys and his house. ... an underground gas tank so big, that it will power entire 4k sqf house none stop for a month.


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

Zinland said:


> Thought it was time to bump this thread. Did ya all know that reg. 87 octane, is over $4.00 a gallon in some places in California! More refinery problems they say... I say BS! There are large stock piles of oil and gas right now and there other places that make the Ca. formulation. I guess gas prices are a pet peeve of mine. The next price increase excuse will be the summer driving season.: mad:


O.K. another month has gone by. Memorial Day has come and gone... let's hear it California drivers. The last time gas was over $4.00 a gallon oil was $100.00 a barrel. Today it is $60.00... refineries had time to fix problems. We keep paying and no one makes an issue of this. We are getting Screwed.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I run 91AKI in my car no matter what. Did it with all my cars. It may not have a hp increase or whatever but it does help with the carbon as it is very bad with these cars. May not be alot but oh well. I also get better mileage with the higher octane. Still costs me less than $60 everytime to fill up no matter how low I am.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

MrCypherr said:


> I run 91AKI in my car no matter what. Did it with all my cars. It may not have a hp increase or whatever but it does help with the carbon as it is very bad with these cars. May not be alot but oh well. I also get better mileage with the higher octane. Still costs me less than $60 everytime to fill up no matter how low I am.


How exactly does 91 help with carbon buildup?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

^^^ I see NO help with reducing carbon build up 
. That said my 1.8T TSI seems to run better and better with each fill
of Shell V power 93 octane. IMO can't hurt and not worried about
fuel price. Also plan on changing oil and oil filter every 3-5 K miles.


----------



## -Tai (Jun 11, 2015)

> That said my 1.8T TSI seems to run better and better with each fill
> of Shell V power 93 octane. IMO can't hurt and not worried about
> fuel price. Also plan on changing oil and oil filter every 3-5 K miles.


How exactly have you felt your car change? Like added torque/hp?


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

-Tai said:


> How exactly have you felt your car change? Like added torque/hp?


Good question. Any chance of a widespread placebo effect?


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Im a little old school on my thinking, i been running 91 Oct gas since it was first filled, i come from a very old school range of turbo cars (namely 300ZX Twin Turbo) and the thought of running 87 through a turbo car with a relatively high CR of 9.3:1 makes me sort of cringe on hot days with AC on. Call it guilt or whatever. I know i should get over it, its a GDI car with much more sophisticated engine management then my old 90s cars but old habits are hard to break. I did run 87 through all my daily NA beaters though.


----------

